# Detached zfs pool, no snapshot newbie



## pldowden (Dec 6, 2021)

I'm an idiot, I have a raid 10 setup, Freenas 9.2.0 with 6x 3TB and 2x 4TB drives, one of the 4TB failed and I tried to replace it but had no luck. The long and the short of it, is in misreading a forum, I detached the pool without any snapshots in place and now, when I try to re-import the pool, it recognizes it (auto import has it as an option with original name and ID number) but fails.

Using the Shell, if I try importing it gives the "one or more devices is currently unavailable"

I've tried cloning the bad drive and repairing it, and although the bad/repaired HDD is an option if I want to build a new pool, I still get the "one or more devices is currently unavailable" error on import attempts.

I've tried -D and -F and as a newbie, am now at a loss as to what to do.

Thought I'd ask here before I just write off the data and start from scratch.

Thanks in advance for your patience with my ignorance.

Paul


----------



## SirDice (Dec 6, 2021)

pldowden said:


> Freenas 9.2.0


GhostBSD, pfSense, TrueNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## tarkhil (Dec 10, 2021)

Snapshots should not make any difference in your case. 
Please show what exactly zpool import gives you. 
If you've lost a part of raid0 totally, than you've probably lost everything. If not, at lease something must be recoverable.

The worse situation becomes, the more you have think before do
Make copy of all of your drives if possible
Always use -o readonly when trying to import something damaged
And show  what zdb -d -e _your-poolname_ shows


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 19, 2021)

Thanks, always nice to learn new tricks.



tarkhil said:


> zdb -d -e _your-poolname_



For a problem-free non-imported pool: 


```
% zdb -d -e Transcend
zdb: can't open 'Transcend': No such file or directory
% sudo zdb -d -e Transcend
grahamperrin's password:
Dataset mos [META], ID 0, cr_txg 4, 78.4M, 168 objects
Dataset Transcend/VirtualBox [ZPL], ID 21, cr_txg 431200, 355G, 409 objects
Dataset Transcend [ZPL], ID 54, cr_txg 1, 19.1G, 41 objects
Verified large_blocks feature refcount of 0 is correct
Verified large_dnode feature refcount of 0 is correct
Verified sha512 feature refcount of 0 is correct
Verified skein feature refcount of 0 is correct
Verified edonr feature refcount of 0 is correct
Verified userobj_accounting feature refcount of 2 is correct
Verified encryption feature refcount of 1 is correct
Verified project_quota feature refcount of 2 is correct
Verified redaction_bookmarks feature refcount of 0 is correct
Verified redacted_datasets feature refcount of 0 is correct
Verified bookmark_written feature refcount of 0 is correct
Verified livelist feature refcount of 0 is correct
Verified zstd_compress feature refcount of 2 is correct
Verified device_removal feature refcount of 0 is correct
Verified indirect_refcount feature refcount of 0 is correct
% zfs --version
zfs-2.1.99-FreeBSD_g269b5dadc
zfs-kmod-2.1.99-FreeBSD_g269b5dadc
% uname -KU
1400043 1400043
% uclcmd get --file /boot/loader.conf openzfs_load
"NO"
%
```

<https://openzfs.github.io/openzfs-docs/man/8/zdb.8.html>


----------



## tarkhil (Dec 27, 2021)

And what zdb shows for the problem pool?


----------

